# Your Favorite Game Dog... and why?



## StaffyDaddy

Title says it all. What was your favorite game dog and why? 

Pictures are welcome if they are available!


----------



## davidfitness83

It sounds like a pro-dog fighting thread lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy

you can call it what you want just wanting to see peoples favorite game dogs is all


----------



## davidfitness83

If this counts I really like Crenshaw's Jeep I love his coat color and conformation.


----------



## Mcleod15

Gr Ch Zebo is my choice, powerful game bulldog out of North Carolina.


----------



## eliezer

grch stp's buck what a looker he was lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Clayton's Eli Jr because he produced some fine game dogs like GrCH Adams & Crutchfields Art (7xW) ROM and because he was a fine looking black dog LOL


----------



## gamer

StaffyDaddy said:


> Title says it all. What was your favorite game dog and why?
> 
> Pictures are welcome if they are available!


Honeybunch, she was such a great asset to the breed she produced very well, too bad she had her accident could you imagine what else she could have given us?



Mcleod15 said:


> Gr Ch Zebo is my choice, powerful game bulldog out of North Carolina.


Meh I would have given him a dirt nap dont care how good he was.



StaffyDaddy said:


> Clayton's Eli Jr because he produced some fine game dogs like GrCH Adams & Crutchfields Art (7xW) ROM and because he was a fine looking black dog LOL


I love eli jr


----------



## 9361

I don't know many of their names... the only one I really know is Chinaman and I've only seen one picture of him. And he was beautiful!


----------



## PatienceFlame

I do like Stepp's GR CH Angus. he proved himself a great dog by many wins on many famous dogs and he is one beautiful boy! imo but I do like Colby's Tige too so I cant say I have a solid fav because I love those two dogs.


----------



## Black Label Romo

Ch Homer


----------



## Chinadog

I love this thread and I love talking about game dogs! Kudos Staffy. 

SGH that is my dream dog lol









Garner's Chinaman was the greatest son of Wood's Trouble and Abernathy's Molly that ever lived. I was fortunate enough to have owned this fine bulldog, who was also a tremendous producer of exceptional offspring. Chinaman produced exceptional bulldogs no matter what bitch he was bred to. His most famous offspring is my producer Frisco. Garner's Frisco is the greatest producing stud dog in the world and is quickly headed towards being the greatest producer of all time. Frisco like his sire Chinaman has proven the ability to throw fire no matter what bitch he is bred to. Frisco consistently throws fire in percentages never seen before. Don't take chances on your success, go with a proven family of winners that are taking the American Pit Bull Terrier to levels never seen in the history of this great breed.

I wouldnt touch a zebo bl with a 10ft pole


----------



## aus_staffy

Many people don't associate this dog with the [] but in 1937 Gentleman Jim became the first SBT conformation champion. Not sure if he was ever in any contract matches but his breeder, Joe Mallen was an old time dogman who tested all his stock.


----------



## Black Label Romo

aus_staffy said:


> Many people don't associate this dog with the [] but in 1937 Gentleman Jim became the first SBT conformation champion. Not sure if he was ever in any contract matches but his breeder, Joe Mallen was an old time dogman who tested all his stock.


thats one beautiful dog!


----------



## aus_staffy

Agreed. He's a stunner alright. Interestingly he's like the stafford equivalent of dogs like Chinaman or Jeep. Lots of BYBs try to make a buck off his name.


----------



## gh32

StaffyDaddy said:


> Title says it all. What was your favorite game dog and why?
> 
> Pictures are welcome if they are available!


 It's hard to choose out of all the great bulldogs,but Alligator,Chinaman and Pit General would be toward the top of my list



davidfitness83 said:


> It sounds like a pro-dog fighting thread lol


:hammer:



Shes Got Heart said:


> I don't know many of their names... the only one I really know is Chinaman and I've only seen one picture of him. And he was beautiful!


 Agreed,Chinaman was definetly one of the prettiest dogs I can think of,he was sure a good looking dog.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

with the little knowledge i have, (but have been reading), id say Chinaman or Nigerino, but ask me again in a few months. Props to Frisco as well. But like I've said, i'm green and e-dogger on the whole subject.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

*..nice*



aus_staffy said:


> Many people don't associate this dog with the [] but in 1937 Gentleman Jim became the first SBT conformation champion. Not sure if he was ever in any contract matches but his breeder, Joe Mallen was an old time dogman who tested all his stock.


very interesting. never heard of him. Gorgeous as well, huh?


----------



## Black Rabbit

I like old Plumer's Alligator cause Dosia looks just like him 



















Dosia


----------



## aus_staffy

NinaThePitbull said:


> very interesting. never heard of him. Gorgeous as well, huh?


Check out some staffordshire bull terrier sites. He's all over the place.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

i love Chinaman









Butcher Boy









Virgil









and Zebo. 









The others are fine but these grab my attention all the time.
why do i like them?

Butcher boy: Butcher developed rapidly and later proved to be an outstanding dog.

Zebo: The breeding that produced Zebo and his litter mates was one of those outstanding litters that come only once in a while. Basically this breeding was a Dibo/ Old Family Red Nose/ Colby cross, which explains why all of Zebo's litter mates were red or red/ red nosed.

Chinaman: According to scientific tests, he had the air of a greyhound.

Virgil: Before his death, Virgil sired Champions Beast, Becky, Bonnie, Brenda, and Jitney.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Ch Tudors spike, coz he was a notorious bone crusher









Stp's Gr Ch Buck.
He bet a gr ch to have his place as gr ch


----------



## reddoggy

Patricks 1w ROM Tombstone
I think he was an awesome producer and a heck of a purdy dog. Seen this guy in an emaciated state and he STILL looked good.


----------



## Hagen

Iron Kid is my favourite, a well bred, deep proven dog from East Europe.
PITBULL WORLD - Ðîäîñëîâíûå


----------



## Saint Francis

Not the biggest proponent, but here it goes:

Galvin's PUP - Old school (late 1800's), quality opponents, killed everyone of them, good confirmation

Art - great producer, owner (Dave Adams) said he was better pit dog than Zebo, quality opponents

Boomerang - great producer (sired Gator), excellent structure

Jimmy Boots, Jeep, Blind Billy (yes, he fought blind), Hank (big dog), Searcy Jeff, Black Jack (Tudor's favorite), Going Light Barney (8xw against all takers), alot of the OFRN were gorgeous and game (love this strain)

They were obviously all great or they wouldn't be mentioned so much in literature


----------



## Sadie

I love GRCH Buck, GR CH Macho Buck and GR CH Mayday ROM I am partial to them because my pup stems from them they were all outstanding box dogs Mayday was a hell of a producer.










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [428] :: S.T.P.'S BUCK (7XW)

And Mayday










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY

And Macho Buck 









ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [63814] :: BLACKROCKS KENNELS MACHOBUCK


----------



## Xiahko

I don;t have any idea who any of these dogs are.... I have heard of Chinaman..But I honestly thought that was the owners nick name in the ring or something. 

These were all fighting dogs then? I'm still not really familiar with the whole Game dog thing. XD 

I know I read about it several times,but never saw pics of the dogs.


----------



## fishinrob

What I find interesting is when you look at Eli Jr., Alligator, Tombstone,MayDay. and Macho Buck the general population wouldn't even recognize them as pitbulls! Hell, most Bully breeders wouldn't believe it. They all have that mutt look to them facially. The good old days when nothing mattered but performance!!!

I like Barney cuz my first Dog in 1987 had him through his pedigree.


----------



## william williamson

I would have to say Greenwoods grand champion Jimmy Boots.
52# was his weight.he was a lazy lookin dog,he was underestimated his first couple times out.to A fault.
I don't have the access for apbt-online.
look up his pedigree.


----------



## Hagen

william williamson said:


> I would have to say Greenwoods grand champion Jimmy Boots.
> 52# was his weight.he was a lazy lookin dog,he was underestimated his first couple times out.to A fault.
> I don't have the access for apbt-online.
> look up his pedigree.


He is titled as a Ch. , not Gr.Ch.
Here is his public pedigree link: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [355] :: WELDON'S (GREENWOOD'S) JIMMY BOOTS


----------



## william williamson

Hagen said:


> He is titled as a Ch. , not Gr.Ch.
> Here is his public pedigree link: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [355] :: WELDON'S (GREENWOOD'S) JIMMY BOOTS


wow,it's been about 25 years since I saw them.
their were 2 sets of papers on him actually.when Greenwood got him he went and traced him back(physically) to Tudors yard where he was told that Tudors barney and Tudors Sandri were sire and dam.
either set of papers showed him to be one of the 2. A great dog,or A really great dog.


----------



## Hagen

william williamson said:


> wow,it's been about 25 years since I saw them.
> their were 2 sets of papers on him actually.when Greenwood got him he went and traced him back(physically) to Tudors yard where he was told that Tudors barney and Tudors Sandri were sire and dam.
> either set of papers showed him to be one of the 2. A great dog,or A really great dog.


In the Russian online-ped he is titled as Gr.Ch..
You can use this online-ped without registering.
If you want to see the offspring, click the arrow on the left side of the name.
PITBULL WORLD - Ðîäîñëîâíûå


----------



## william williamson

now theirs 3 sets of papers.and that shows he wouldn't be a slouch by blood.


----------



## fishinrob

william williamson said:


> now theirs 3 sets of papers.and that shows he wouldn't be a slouch by blood.


Well if he doesn't have papers from (Dogpapers.com) how do I know he wasn't a slouch


----------



## william williamson

fishinrob said:


> Well if he doesn't have papers from (Dogpapers.com) how do I know he wasn't a slouch


ell i'll be,ya'll done out didja sef with 'at ar registry.
all BS aside,when you know the history on his papers and that he was just A 'ol yard dog for the first 1 1/2 or 2 years ya wonder.
and any of the 3 they tag to him are impressive.


----------



## Novakkennels

I'd have to say Pit General just because i've heard stories of him eating a bitch that was in season,and any male dog that can look past the heat has got to have some drive.As far as winners go there are a lot of dogs to choose from but id say colbys pincher or tornado just because of the high numbers of wins. but actual dogs that ive seen id say mine:woof:


----------



## Pitcrew

Well, I like me some Honeybunch for one, and some Eli and of course some beautiful Stompanato. There are way too many to choose from.
Jimmy Boots is in my Sox's ped and he favors him as well.


----------



## Mcleod15

Novakkennels said:


> I'd have to say Pit General just because i've heard stories of him eating a bitch that was in season,and any male dog that can look past the heat has got to have some drive.:


Just to add, the general also killed 4 dogs, Ranger(4xw, 50ish lbs),Vick, galtin, bobbyson, one after the other in quick fashion in a roll so the story goes.

Alot of people believe the general was one of the best dogs all time, and one of the hardest biting dogs in the history of the game.


----------



## junkyard

Sheesh i change once a week , when i find something new about a dog i was familiar with or learning about new dogs ive never heard of.

Blind Billy, There was a reason one of the best dogmen of history pretty much based his whole line on that dog and the legacy thats left behind is unbeleivable.

Gr Ch Tornado, Double grand champ and a real looker.

CH Jeep, first dog i learnt about and a true champion, and the best producer.

I could go on forever lol.


----------



## Kayo45

Ch El *****-Very game dog with an interesting story










Wicked-Deep gamedog that proved gameness even with a horrible feed diet and terrible keep










Mountain Man's homer- Hard biting gamedog with a beautiful look to him


----------



## Sadie

There are so many good one's but I have a soft spot for Maday, Baracudda, and STP'S Buck those would have to be my favorites. Mayday was a very good producer he sired Baracudda who went on to win 9 matches ..... And GR CH buck who was hard to beat won six matches before 4 years old. The most remembered was the match between him and sandman buck showed great gameness and defeated sandman after a long 3 hr and 17 minute match. These are my personal Favorites

Baracudda: Son of Mayday










Mayday on his throne 










Stp's Buck


----------



## LadyRampage

I'm a huge fan of Barracuda too Sadie... I have no idea why I like him so much cuz I've never owned one down from him, but I've liked his look from the first time I saw him..lol 

Another favorite would be Gross & Voyles Little John, for the simple fact that most of my ddogs are down from him..lol


----------



## Mcleod15

Kayo45 said:


> Mountain Man's homer- Hard biting gamedog with a beautiful look to him


Good one there.


----------



## fishinrob

I'm a Jimmy Boots fan myself. I still have a 15 year old down from alot of Greenwoods stuff on the bottom half. Looking at my adba ped now and seeing CH OUR GAL SUNDAY, Giroux's CH Gunner, Giroux's CH Trip, all great dogs from Jimmy Boots blood. Her top side is based on Hemphills Geronimo. She was the only black dog in the litter, everything else was Red.
She has cancer now and probably won't last the winter. Damn good dog.

This is what a 15 year old dog looks like.









This is in her younger years.


----------



## Kayo45

Another picture of wicked. Can't have enough good things said about this dog


----------



## fishinrob

Funny that most game pitbulls wouldn't be recognized by the general public as pitbulls. There are alot of them that look like mixed hounds.


----------



## TheStunnah

Ken Allen's Dbl Gr Ch Tornado..
Well IMO not much can be said about this girl other then THE ULTIMATE BITCH!


----------



## Padlock

if i was to post a pre 76 match with tornado would that be allowed?


----------



## Firehazard

I like the old stock and dogs like the olds stock; nicely stacked: dibo, bolio, etc.. produced azzkickers on into today...

My favorite bolio dog, and favorite dibo line dogs.









Boudreauxs Eli









Halls Andy Capp









Chavis Jocko


----------



## Firehazard

TheStunnah said:


> Ken Allen's Dbl Gr Ch Tornado..
> Well IMO not much can be said about this girl other then THE ULTIMATE BITCH!


One and only.. :clap:


----------



## Padlock

i got to stay true to what i feed...not in any particular order...

Alligator
Chinaman
Frisco
Maverik


----------



## Firehazard

All these OFRN fans.. and no one put out RED DEVIL.. He's one of the last of his kind, any later dogs of pure OFRN lines that has 5XW or more?

Red Devil descendant
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=35936

I like Iron Mike, but I can't find a photo 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=330505


----------



## Padlock

i like the ofrn (castillo all down off hemphill/wilder ofrn dogs) for show and go (pull) as they tend to run larger
than most. creed/red devil was big in the 90's...i guess those that
got good stock are tucked away, as i never see or hear of it.


----------



## william williamson

Firehazard said:


> All these OFRN fans.. and no one put out RED DEVIL.. He's one of the last of his kind, any later dogs of pure OFRN lines that has 5XW or more?


I never had A desire to own A OFRN.


----------



## Padlock

don't knock it till you try it. lol
but ofrn has come 180 deg away from it's origin.
i wouldn't use it for working lines either.
with the exception of iron mikes line.

give me some Eli/Bolio and Alligator/Maverik for
that business.


----------



## Firehazard

Padlock said:


> don't knock it till you try it. lol
> but ofrn has come 180 deg away from it's origin.
> i wouldn't use it for working lines either.
> with the exception of iron mikes line.
> 
> give me some Eli/Bolio and Alligator/Maverik for
> that business.


:goodpost: true that... My Jocko stuff never let me down either... great working dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747

So it we go my Fav. So far.








Maloney's (Greenwoods)Ch Strider. He was a good head dog. But he also had good conformation. But I am also a huge fan of how he was bred. Sired by Neblett's Bean McCoy. A pure Neblett dog. And he was out of Greenwoods Dotty Patch who was a pure Heinzel Bitch. IMO some of the conformations soundest Dogs that are dead Game. Not only that but he was a family dog who played and slept with the kids. And handled his Bis like no other. A true Bulldog.


----------



## william williamson

Padlock said:


> don't knock it till you try it. lol
> but ofrn has come 180 deg away from it's origin.
> i wouldn't use it for working lines either.
> with the exception of iron mikes line.
> 
> give me some Eli/Bolio and Alligator/Maverik for
> that business.


I'm not fond of their leaning to heavier boned and bodied dogs.yet down here in florida quite A few guys got some reds,with alot of OFRN coursing through their veins.they pig 'em.and they ain't no slouch.yet you don't keep them before a hunt,they are ok totin around A few more #'s than chainweight, and they use that weight well in the hold.it's like watching A lightweight skilled martial artist take apart A heavyweight boxer.alot of these guys use 1 or 2 pits,A bay dog and A knife.you got to have good hold dogs to pig with A blade.
one of the old dogmen used to say I like an as$ on A girl and not on my dogs.
I came along to the dogs in the late 70's.
the lighter dogs were feroscious and swift.yet folks were pushing 45's alot.in about the early to mid 80's the hardest thing to do was GC A 45# dog.everybody had one or three on their yard they were prospecting.
it was when their were unknown dogs comeing from all over the country and stopping good dogs.
their were alot of folks like Komisinski,they had lots of time,lots of dogs and never had a pile up of winners.


----------



## money_killer

loving this thread i like these old game dog pic. is there a thread any where dedicated to old game dog pic s ?


----------



## mamas boy

anybody got any pictures of centipede i like what iv heard never seen him though.


----------



## Padlock

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1237] :: FERGUSON'S CENTIPEDE


----------



## Firehazard

Rudy4747 said:


> So it we go my Fav. So far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maloney's (Greenwoods)Ch Strider. He was a good head dog. But he also had good conformation. But I am also a huge fan of how he was bred. Sired by Neblett's Bean McCoy. A pure Neblett dog. And he was out of Greenwoods Dotty Patch who was a pure Heinzel Bitch. IMO some of the conformations soundest Dogs that are dead Game. Not only that but he was a family dog who played and slept with the kids. And handled his Bis like no other. A true Bulldog.


:goodpost::clap: good call....


----------



## neckcutter

Gr ch shotsie sired by Frisco can someone find a pic?


----------



## YAHHOO

Gr. Ch. Nigerino would be my favorite because he is from the same town as me, and was a heck of a dog and I think he looked awesome. Also a close second would be Ch. Jocko there is alot of information about him on the internet and you could tell that dog had attitude....


----------



## mamas boy

thanks padlock. NICE.


----------



## fishinrob

Padlock said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1237] :: FERGUSON'S CENTIPEDE


I always loved that photo. One thing I hate about these online peds is that people see just a few fighting records. Make no mistake that every male in this ped fought in the box. Pretty much a majority of females were at least tested in the owners yards at the least. This is how you make GREAT dogs. Best to Best.


----------



## Sadie

Padlock said:


> if i was to post a pre 76 match with tornado would that be allowed?


No Buddy not on the forum  .. But I have seen both she was a bad bitch for sure.


----------



## Sadie

For a dog with no ability she was one hard mouthed dog.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [108004] :: S.T.P.'S (AKA ABLIZIN'S) BAD ROSEMARY (4XW)(1XLG)


----------



## BarbaraTurner09

StaffyDaddy said:


> you can call it what you want just wanting to see peoples favorite game dogs is all


I understand where the misconception comes from, because in dog fighting they are game dogs... its a widely used term amongst dog fighters....It could otherwise be worded as what bloodline do you like and why...Me personally, i don't care about blood lines, Most pitbulls are mixed with different bull terrier breeds. People say they have a pure bred and don't even know what a pure bred pit is ...if hes 100 lbs, definitely not a pure bred....people have papers on dogs who aren't what they say they are... I personally look at the personality of the dog and the temperament...Bloodline doesn't matter to me unless your in it for money...For people who breed pits, i don't agree either, considering the pits are the most abused, most euthanized and most homeless breed in the world...


----------



## Padlock

Sadie said:


> For a dog with no ability she was one hard mouthed dog.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [108004] :: S.T.P.'S (AKA ABLIZIN'S) BAD ROSEMARY (4XW)(1XLG)


those eli/bolio crosses are the truth.


----------



## Firehazard

Notice I posted Eli, Ch Andy Capp, and Jocko as my FAVS... << the best male dogs JMO

Yes the APBT is a match dog the only game bred dog of all the fighting breeds, its the only dog bred to match, to compete just like boxers in the ring. RULEs Regs, and GOOD ETHICS.... What bY owners do with the dogs is not the dogs fault and DOES NOT define the dog.. APBT is a game dog and the bloodlines of these game dogs are what old dog men valued and mentality was important to all of them as game is mentality. SO bloodline DO tell you what kind of dog your gonna get, as well as how a bloodline is stacked.. Heavy JOcko light redboy dogs are in a league of their own compared to the rest of the Jocko/redboy craze.. STP dogs are awesome, but now a fad.. so just like the tants and mayday dogs, mass amounts of inbreeding not really paying attention to the dog as much as the ped and how they stack.

JMO these lines are so inbred intheir own that when we take the best of two game lines and push them back together you get the dogs of the 1930s and before.

we all traced the peds back and know that all APBTs have common ancestors in the peds and its the high quality of those ancestors that dog men love. Im a Jocko fan.. but there are some really great dogs out there that did alot better then he......... I like the dogs his line produces, I like how heavy Jocko dogs cross out with other great game lines... Not all great game dogs are great pets like Jocko line dogs I've owned and experienced, like Dibo: HYPETHETICALLY ("so chill take a nap in the []"), then get up and go to work better than any dog around. Not all game dogs are like that, and for sure not all jocko/redboy or redboy/jocko dogs are like that, just the ones have more JOcko than redboy, from my exp.. So YES, Bloodlines matter to an extent, good dogs are WHERE you find em, but HOW MANY GOOD DOGS came OUT of NOWHERE from the stolen legend Eli?........... Exactly, WHO KNOWS.. but just because they were rung or empty ped didn't mean they weren't an ELI dog.. Does that makes sense? 
JMO I think Eli disappeared into the Carver world and renamed but there are many conspiracy theories on Eli and where he went.


----------



## Saint Francis

Well, since my Jack was off of Tant's Bruiser and Rose's Shot Revenge, and my current pup Badger was handed to me personally by IM's wife then I think I've done alright! My other pup Cuda was a little "cooler", but I loved him like no other


----------



## truepits92

honestly have a few in my peds that i have fallen in LOVE WITH
Miss Spike
Rufus
Alligator
theres alot more but they are what sold me on nilla dora and tonka. along with what the made (their parents)


----------



## itainteasybeingme

boy-nigerino or chinaman or centipede

girl-honeybunch or tornado


----------



## SECD

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [90] :: COY'S BANJO (5XW)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5771] :: *HAMMONDS' SNORT (PIG) (2XW)**
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5358] :: MAD'S (AKA COY'S) BB RED (6XW)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [409] :: CATES' NIGERINO (5XW)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [133794] :: GAINES' POPEYE
http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=894
http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=12677*


----------



## Hyde

Old Thread but here my pick: 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [114772] :: BUNCE'S NEW YORK. NY

Why? He was dead game!


----------



## annapaz86

If you like fire, I would have to mention GR CH Ajax. Not known as a producer, but the nick-name bestowed upon him says it all. The Texas Terror. Roger LeBlanc, RIP, was unfortunate to have Keg die before he could make that breeding a second time with Nixie.


----------



## Florida Game Dawg

*Our choice*

APBT Online Database

These kinda bred dogs are very prey drive, have excellent athletic abilities, 
Awesome strength, Super Endurance, and just a brutl breed!


----------



## irishstaff2011

joe mallen rarely kept anything that didnt posess the conformation required to "work" his dogs were top class and gentleman jim was an absolutel cracker!


----------



## reysrt4

i'm new here, but i have to say this is my favorite"








gr ch chrenshaw's gimp


----------



## dixieland

what a cute pic!good looking dog as well


----------

